# Where can I download a "free" factory manual?



## velocitymaximum (Oct 26, 2011)

I bought a Chiltons manual for my car, the wire schematics seem to be lacking alot of information. Anybody have a link for a PDF factory manual?


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

XenonZ31 Reference


----------

